# "New" EK-43



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Just collected my "brand new" EK-43 and have some questions as to what is "normal" when receiving one of these "new".

Firstly I can say the packaging left a little to be desired.




























And then, to me, it looks like it's had a little more than just calibration test grinding done!?!?

Whole machine covered in grounds, plus... well just check out the pics and throw your opinion at me.





































Oh and then there's this, don't know if that's normal or damage!?



















Somewhere in between happy it's here and somewhat less than happy with the state of it. Couple of spots with paint missing too, but I think that's enough pics for one post.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you pay full new price?

If so, REJECT!

I wouldn't be impressed if I purchased it secondhand and it was in that state!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It will , should have been tested at the factory and the supplier...

It doenst look like it has been cleaned after . From memory mine had less grounds around it ...

A little bit of coffee around it though itsnt the end of the world though ..

I presume you are refering to the front plate scratch ?

I would send these pics to the supplier to get an opinion first to be honest .

I know you want opinion but if you are unhappy then feedback it back and see what they say


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine had quite a bit of coffee in it when it arrived - looks like yours had quite a rough journey which is maybe why the grinds everywhere. The dial doesn't look right though, and i'd be annoyed if the paint was damaged.

Probably worth contacting the seller.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Mine had quite a bit of coffee in it when it arrived - looks like yours had quite a rough journey which is maybe why the grinds everywhere. The dial doesn't look right though, and i'd be annoyed if the paint was damaged.
> 
> Probably worth contacting the seller.


Agree with above

Coffee grinds happens

Rest i wouldn't be happy with at full retail price


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

That is poor packaging on such a high ticket item. I would not be happy with the state of it with scratches and coffee. Ok you get some grinds if it has been tested but not all over the job.

When you say collected I presume this means from a sorting office or click and collect point rather than from the seller. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool.

Fair call on all of the above, but wanted to check first that I wasn't just being overly anal.

The dial looks more like cracks than scratches, but how deep they go is SSM unknown so far.

But now I'll shoot those I bought it from a message and some pics SBD see what happens.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What does the sticker on the motor say, coffee or turkish?


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

forzajuve said:


> That is poor packaging on such a high ticket item. I would not be happy with the state of it with scratches and coffee. Ok you get some grinds if it has been tested but not all over the job.
> 
> When you say collected I presume this means from a sorting office or click and collect point rather than from the seller. Where did you buy it from?


Collected from post office as it came from Denmark to Norway.

It seems they packaged it with plastic bags filled with builders expansion foam, efficiency I presume was meant to mould around it, but it wasn't a great success.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That is not the way a Company with a good reputation would send out a new Machine.

Mine came new from Hasbean & arrived well packaged & in pristine condition as to be expected.

I would find your Machine unacceptable as a brand new EK


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine came boxed the same way of the OP's but had been treated better.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The box is n to original. I would have thought it would have Mahlkonig slapped all over it. I have not owned an EK but I have never bought a brand new grinder that turned up looking like it had done a few rounds in a boxing ring. Sorry, it looks well used and second hand to me

Who did you buy it from?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The box does have the Mahlkonig stickers on it


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> What does the sticker on the motor say, coffee or turkish?


No sticker on the motor as such, just this:










And of course this, lol:


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

To the right of the dial on the side of the machine, there should be a stick that says coffee or turkish (or cardamom, or poppy seed etc)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The boxes aren't the best and mine was packaged similarly to this, but the grinder was fine. Coffee is normal, it holds a fair bit in the grind chamber and when it gets a knock it will end up in the box. I'd be after a new adjustment knob at the very least though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Give it a brush down as re-assess, but i'd probably want it changed (or a new dial and some £££££)


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> To the right of the dial on the side of the machine, there should be a stick that says coffee or turkish (or cardamom, or poppy seed etc)


Nada:



















Grounds in the chamber that get thrown around in rough transport I can understand and except. Hell there was even a couple of whole beans in the plastic. Nothing a brush down can't fix.

The amount of grounds compacted on the bag clip left me questioning just how much use it's had...










Oh... And as to the dial I would almost suggest that the screw has been overtightened onto it and cracked it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Photo by wjheenan, on Flickr

Contact the seller for sure.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What did you order ?

An ek43 with coffee burrs or turkish burrs

Do you have an invoice etc...

Sticker missing is a bit pants , it denotes what burrs you have ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Does not look new - Scratches on the hopper close slide. Mahlkonig pack the EK in a sturdy box with a wooden pallet for lifting and shifting. Suspect you've been given a used machine. All EKs are supplied with a sticker with 'coffee', 'Turkish' to denote which burrs have been fitted. If your EK was supplied as 'new' would reject it.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm sure it will have coffee burrs as the Turkish has model number EK43T.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> I'm sure it will have coffee burrs as the Turkish has model number EK43T.


Ah well spotted !

Now what month of manufacture, would give us an idea of what coffee burrs ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't think mine came on a pallet, but i wasn't there for delivery. The box looks like the one mine came in though.

Which website did you use? Link?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You still have not said who you bought it through


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah well spotted !
> 
> Now what month of manufacture, would give us an idea of what coffee burrs ...


It looked to be 05/15. I wonder is it a refurb or 'seconds' model?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> You still have not said who you bought it through


Op isn't Uk based Dfk dont get your knicker in a twist

Is based in Scandanavia


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Op isn't Uk based Dfk dont get your knicker in a twist


Why do you say that? Now you are not a mod...I dunno.....I could not care less.....I only asked as others wonder, where it came from. lets be honest, if it is one of a certain few sites he is wasting his time as they are just box sellers. I do not believe mahlkonig would send out a machine in that box from the factory, therefore, where has it come from?


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Op isn't Uk based Dfk dont get your knicker in a twist
> 
> Is based in Scandanavia


Correct and not planning on hanging anyone out before they have a chance to respond.

I do know that some grinders from the WOC event in Gothenburg had been offered out to dealers though


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Joel.Sim said:


> Correct and not planning on hanging anyone out before they have a chance to respond.
> 
> I do know that some grinders from the WOC event in Gothenburg had been offered out to dealers though


Your EK has a manufacture date of 05/15 so it's hardly old. I'm guessing it's been used for something like an event. Check with the seller.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I wouldn't be happy with the state of that, my E10 had grinds which you would expect as BB test them all before shipping, but they also pack really well.

Minimum is that the supplier sorts that cracked dial and confirms the packing is crap and will not send machines out like that again.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Your EK has a manufacture date of 05/15 so it's hardly old. I'm guessing it's been used for something like an event. Check with the seller.


I suspect the same and I'm guessing I know where as I was there.

If that's the case they should've said so and I shouldn't have paid in full... So will be interesting to hear their response.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My Clima Pro had been used at the London Coffee Festival but sold as such and the only evidence of use was some coffee dust on the exit chute. If it has been used in event that should have been made clear and a bit of wedge taken off.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Joel.Sim said:


> I suspect the same and I'm guessing I know where as I was there.
> 
> If that's the case they should've said so and I shouldn't have paid in full... So will be interesting to hear their response.


Look forward to hearing what they say. One plus side if it has been used for an event, it will have had several kilos put through it which will be good for seasoning the burrs. EK burrs need upwards of 20kg before they really settle down. That's a lot of beans.

Seller should offer a discount as the grinder should not have been sold as 'new'.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think mine are just about settled now, had to clean and recalibrate last night and gained about 10 degrees. 1.5 on the 3FE dial and I got a 40 second shot with the Foundry Yirg (was has previously been nudging 0)


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Look forward to hearing what they say. One plus side if it has been used for an event, it will have had several kilos put through it which will be good for seasoning the burrs. EK burrs need upwards of 20kg before they really settle down. That's a lot of beans.
> 
> Seller should offer a discount as the grinder should not have been sold as 'new'.


Yeah that's a good point.

Luckily I've got 120kg(ish) of greens sitting in the basement waiting for experiment roasting... But it's still gonna bf a while before I'd push 20kg through the EK.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would reject that , it looks very used to me .

All EK's are factory tested but there shouldn't be any grinds stuck to the bag clip.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> EK burrs need upwards of 20kg before they really settle down.


Not the "new burrs" according to the information from Mahlkoenig.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Interesting the new coffee can go finer than the K30


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Interesting the new coffee can go finer than the K30


Fineness wont equate to slower shot though, as it will be the mix of grind sizes that dictate this ?


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

So here's the contact between seller and myself so far....

"Hi,

Well I've received the first part of my order today. The EK-43&#8230;.

Unfortunately I must say that it's not as happy of a moment as it should be.

The packaging seems to have left a bit to be desired and it's had a rough ride by the looks of it.

It also looks to have had a little more than just some test and calibration grinding done on it. Quite an amount of grounds compacted on the bag clip alone.

There are several places on it with paint missing and there is no marking/sticker on it to say which burrs it has coffee/turkish, etc. Also the dial looks to be cracked, almost as though the screw has been over tightened.

All in all I must say that it looks like a used machine (allbeit it can't have been used much as it was produced in May)*to me that was poorly packaged and then had a rough ride.

See photos for clarification&#8230;.more pics to come in a second email.

Regards,

Joel Simpson."

-------------------------------------------

"Hi Joel,

I'm very sorry to see that the postal service has not treated the parcel with care.

You have my guaranty that the grinder is new and has never been used before but all grinders have been grinding coffee in the factory in Hamburg. Due to the tuff way the shipment has been handled coffee remains (witch is quite much in this grinder) will move from the snail / grinding chamber to the outside of the grinder&#8230;!

Do you have any suggestions how we can solve this&#8230;?

Best Regards

Niels"

--------------------------------------------

"Hi,

Thanks for the response.

Yes, I understand that grounds will have come out of the chamber and spread around in rough transport.

The amount of ground coffee compacted on the bag clip confuses me. I wouldn't have thought they ground that much during testing and I also would have thought they would clean that away!?!?

I also don't understand how the paint missing on top of the foot of the grinder can have been damaged during transport. It makes no sense. See attached picture once more...

The other marks certainly can have happened during transport as, in my opinion, it was rather poorly protected. The should be no way that the motor housing can come almost out of the box to the point that the plastic around it is damaged (well and the housing itself fur that matter) Especially for a rather expensive item.

I believe that the dial should be replaced with a new one. I don't know if it's happens in transport or if someone has been heavy handed!?!?

Can you confirm for me the type of burrs in the grinder as it is not marked on it?

Was the grinder packed by you guys or by Mahlkönig??

What is your usual plan of attack with this type of situation??

Sending it back and having a new one sent seems like a lot of trouble. But receiving a brand new grinder for 21000nok that presents as used doesn't feel great.

Regards,

Joel.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

This is possibly a reasonable result!?!?

"Hi Joel,

I will be able to send you a new dial and at the same time offer you a compensation of 15% of the value of the grinder&#8230;!

The burr set is for coffee.

The grinder has been packed by Mahlkönig.

Best Regards

Niels"


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

EDIT: My reply before you posted your last update was:



> Letting them away too easy IMO. If you paid for a brand new one, you should get a brand new one. I'd insist they took it back and supplied me with what I'd paid for.
> 
> If it's this bad visually, there may be hidden problems. Especially if it's been kicked about by a courier.


In response to your last update:

The discount they are offering is essentially £250.

I do not believe that Mahlkonig would allow an EK43 to leave them packaged in that condition.

It's up to you whether or not you are willing to keep it. That's a fairly hefty discount which to me suggests they are desperate to get rid of it, as it would be very tempting to keep it at that price.

I'd still stand by my original comment and insist on a new one.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

250 and a new dial...I'd be tempted. If you want a new one you'd be entitled to ask for it (lets do a burr swap first though)


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah I'm on the fence with this one.

Considering suggesting that, if it was actually packed by the factory, perhaps we take it up with them and see what they want to do.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As long as you still have/keep the same right and guarentee, that a new grinder would come with then £250 seems a good chunk


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> As long as you still have/keep the same right and guarentee, that a new grinder would come with then £250 seems a good chunk


Also a valid point.

If I do accept their offer I think I will be telling them that it'll have to be 15% plus the 25% of that 15% that I just had to pay in tax on it this morning.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's the tax, vat?


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> What's the tax, vat?


Yeah MVA... So it's probably a bit cheeky since I claim that back anyway...

A goat could be alright though, I am getting sick of mowing. Although between two kids and a Labrador there's no room left on the couch so I don't know what we'd do with it in winter!?!? I do like making goat sausages though....


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Bugger it. I'll take their offer.

I'm outta here on holidays for two weeks after today, so I won't be here to get it picked up and swapped, etc...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did you have to pay tax because Norway isn't EU?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just make sure it works properly .


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Did you have to pay tax because Norway isn't EU?


I skip the Danish tax and then pay Norwegian tax.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Better/worse? Is that the same buying stuff from in the eu?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As long as the warranty is valid - 15% off isn't a bad deal. I would take off the outer burr and check carefully before accepting the grinder.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Norway does have agreements with the EU on many things. The free movement of goods and people is not one of them. Norway specifically does not wish to be in harmonisation as they use high rates of consumption taxes to fund their very generous welfare state and general drive to a (hoped for) equality amongst its citizens. As an example, due to taxes, beer is the equivalent of about £5 a pint.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How cool is out chat? I wondered if the EEA agreements extended to VAT but it seems not.

Beer must be more than that, I lived in Denmark for a year in 2005 and it was about a fiver a pint then, and Denmark is cheaper than Norvege


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Better/worse? Is that the same buying stuff from in the eu?


I think it was pretty similar. But it was 25% on arrival here.

And yes... Going out for a drink or a meal or worse even... both, is an expensive experience here. Wages do balance it out, but for tourists it's right nasty.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have been told it is more like £10 a pint in most "nice" places but wanted to put up a conservative amount.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes 80-90kr+ isn't uncommon.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There was a bar in Aarhus known as 'the cheap place' that looked like a conervatory someone had stuck on the side of a random building. Very strange crowd, some biker types, arty folk, few football hooligans, really interesting vibe that kept you always slightly on edge. Think that was about £2 for a bottle of Tuborg.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Well now the tax side of it has gotten properly expensive...

I've just picked up the second part of the same order and the dumb arses at the toll place have charged me the full tax(for the complete order) twice...

More phone calls on Monday ?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

It took 8 weeks to even get my EK43 - if it helps, mine is very new indeed and it has a lower serial number than yours (assuming they're sequential!)


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

This is not a uncommon practice in EU! We have heard terrible horror stories of grinders arriving in bad condition from several sellers in EU. By the look of things, i,e box, grinder, coffee grounds etc it seems this is a used grinder. We have sold many EK's and they come in sturdy box on a small pallet, usually one EK per pallet (this is usually how we deliver as well).

Now for you to send this back will cost money, even if the grinder packs up your warranty in UK is non-existence. No other reseller or even Mahlkonig UK will honour the warranty.

Used grinder no wonder they are offering 15% off!

Question needs to be asked? Is this well worth the hassle???










Somewhere in between happy it's here and somewhat less than happy with the state of it. Couple of spots with paint missing too, but I think that's enough pics for one post.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

coffee_omega said:


> This is not a uncommon practice in EU! We have heard terrible horror stories of grinders arriving in bad condition from several sellers in EU. By the look of things, i,e box, grinder, coffee grounds etc it seems this is a used grinder. We have sold many EK's and they come in sturdy box on a small pallet, usually one EK per pallet (this is usually how we deliver as well).
> 
> Now for you to send this back will cost money, even if the grinder packs up your warranty in UK is non-existence. No other reseller or even Mahlkonig UK will honour the warranty.
> 
> ...


Yeah I still question his answer that he guarantees it's new and packed at the factory.

I've accepted their offer of money back, etc and I've stipulated that the warranty must be honoured by them if something goes wrong and that all of this should be mentioned to Mahlkönig also.

The upside is that either way the grinder was only produced in May, so it's not been used long if it has.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

If this is mentioned to mahlkonig that another dealer From EU sold in UK they won't be happy!!! This is against mahlkonig policy since they have mahlkonig UK representing them.

In terms of warranty ask them to cover carriage costs to them and back with the warranty. Otherwise every time you send back you will have to pay tax etc.

In our opinion...... Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

coffee_omega said:


> If this is mentioned to mahlkonig that another dealer From EU sold in UK they won't be happy!!!


The OP is in Norway though.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Heligan said:


> The OP is in Norway though.


Yes I am. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Joel.Sim said:


> Yes I am. Sorry for the confusion.


Yes how rude. Next time, maybe try living here, hmmm? (Just kidding)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffee omega make an interesting point though, with Mahlkonig franchising the world, then stating if a cross border sale takes place, you will hit warranty problems. To me, that sounds wrong as it is limiting a customers right to choose who they purchase from


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

dfk41 this is the only way mahlkonig can control distributors. With regards to warranty it is only fair if you've brought it cheaper oversea than the seller of that country should honour the warranty and not dump it with someone else! Like wise if the buyer chose to pay less for this trouble they shouldn't complain! Time and time again we see buyers hit with huge courier bill to send a grinder back under warranty on top without it for weeks!.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Yes how rude. Next time, maybe try living here, hmmm? (Just kidding)


Haha... Been there done that. Was a Manchester boy for a couple of years then moved back home to the convict colony you guys created and now I'm in Norway.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

coffee_omega said:


> dfk41 this is the only way mahlkonig can control distributors. With regards to warranty it is only fair if you've brought it cheaper oversea than the seller of that country should honour the warranty and not dump it with someone else! Like wise if the buyer chose to pay less for this trouble they shouldn't complain! Time and time again we see buyers hit with huge courier bill to send a grinder back under warranty on top without it for weeks!.


Agreed and to be honest I was willing to take the chance of these extra expenses given the rather ridiculous price difference of sourcing it locally, the term "highway robbery" comes to mind.

Now I think if I run into problems it's likely the courier costs should not be mine. Hopefully I never have to find out.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello,

I received my ek43 and the packaging was with the same foam.

It seam that they shape it by heat. So the packaging is tight for the first time but you can not repacket it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

ibesteveb said:


> I'd be upset if it were me, for the money...


This thread is 3 years old.


----------

